# vmware-player Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet 0

## dky

Ciao a tutti,

qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con questo errore di vmware-player?

```

The network bridge on device /dev/vmnet0 is not running.  The virtual machine will not be able to communicate with the host or with other machines on your network.

Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.

```

Eppure,

```

gentoo dky # /etc/init.d/vmware status

 * status: started

```

Non ho proprio idee   :Confused: 

----------

